

What is the best way to get involved with Hacker News? - arianna

What is the best way to get involved with HN? I'm new. :) Where should I start?<p>http://www.twitter.com/arianna
======
shrughes
Discuss things.

~~~
jamesteow
Not sure how anyone could improve on this answer.

~~~
hasenj
by emphasising how it can't be improved (where's my wiki checkbox?)

------
kakaylor
The site guidelines are a good resource if you are new:

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
meatsock
excellent comments and good ideas are a good start.

